# Help with cross wheelsets. Tubular/Clincher/Aero??????



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Too many options, too many questions, not enough knowledge.

I have been looking into possibley a new wheelset (Tubular) and due to the many options I have become overly confused.

Current Cross wheelset is:
SpeedCific Hubs
Veloctiy Fusion Clincher rims (25mm profile)
Wheelsmith XE14 Bladed spokes (32f/r)
Total weight was 1581 grams
When I had this set built last year by Mike G (www.oddsandendos.com) everything I read said to go with an aero style rim for mud, hence the use of the Fusion rim.

So now everything I read says Tubulars are the way to go for cross. 
All the areo profile carbon tubular rims/wheelsets are just way out of my league for pricing so I looked into some alloy options. 

I came across a few allow tubular (semi aero) rim options:
FIR SRG 30 (30mm cross section) weight is stated at 580 grams. I found these in a 28 hole pattern for $45 each
Ambrosia Thesis Tubular rim 33mm profile, not sure of the weight bust am sure they would be close to the FIR's weight, $39 each

Now where I am getting confused is using these rims, Using these "semi aero" tubular rims will add some significant weight to a wheelset. Using a "non aero" tubular rim such as the Mavic Reflex at 375 grams would loose almost a pound of weight. 

Would using the Tufo clincher/tubulars tires on my current wheelset offer the same "effect" of a tubular wheel/tire setup??

Where does the priority lie with cross wheelsets????
Aero profile for mud
Weight
Tubular vs clincher
??????
??????

Any guidance for the confused????

Thanks
KMan


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you ride in lots of mud and sand*

aero or semi aero will help but there's weight penalty. but you gain durability. Velocity makes a tubular version of the aerohead so it doesn't weigh much more than a Mavic reflex (Tub version of O/P). seriously go on ebay or the classifieds here, find a usd set, can be had for nothing. I've purchased Mavic Classic SCC's with Tufo tube tires barely used for around $300 and have bought Tub wheels with Ultegra Hubs for about $150 a pair.

here

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=52727&query=retrieval

if ya want fancy at a decent price (gonna cry if ya crash em though)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=52897&query=retrieval

or just search for tubular on ebay. some of us are big fans of 'basic hubs (D/A , Ult, Campy) as they are more easily rebuilt/cleaned etc. also basic rims as they are more easily fixed/replaced. think cheap. good luck.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I had the same question. Great post atpjunkie. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jhr (May 31, 2002)

*couple of thoughts*

I have used the Fir sdg 30's and they build a very strong wheel. I would be interested knowing where you are able to get the Ambrosio rims as I would love to have a set of 33mm deep tubies for cross and/or road . Two years ago there was a big pile up in a MAC race and some guy literally stepped on the side of my rear wheel (Fir sdg 30)(full weight on the drive side spokes). I was sure the wheel had to be trashed, but it didn't even need truing afterwards.

One thing that I don't like about conventional box rims (mavic etc.) is that they are typically not deep at all and have a very narrow brake track. This creates two issues: one they are more sensitive when setting up cantilever brakes (seems like a Ritchey brake pad is actually wider/deeper than a Mavic sidewall/brake track), and two during a race you can get noticeable wear on brake pads so that the contact point starts to slip down the brake track. Fir's and Velocity(particularily the deep v) seem to have slightly longer brake tracks (a couple of mm's) and seem to be more forgiving of set up in this regard.

On the tire issue I have heard numerous complaints about tubular/clinchers rolling at lower pressures (lower pressure is the only reason to use tubulars). Full on tubies however are the way to go. They are faster in almost all conditions. The lower pressure tend to float over bumps better so you go faster. A first rate glue job is a must however!

Hope you can make some use of these ramblings.

jhr


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx but really don't listen to me*

as I'm just the resident Low Budget Frankenbike Clydesdale equipment destroyer and don't listern to cycloscott as he's just really nice, helpful and fast. we're idyuts.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> as I'm just the resident Low Budget Frankenbike Clydesdale equipment destroyer and don't listern to cycloscott as he's just really nice, helpful and fast. we're idyuts.


I tell y'all about the really expensive Tufo that ATP ripped apart on a stick poking out of the ground when he was showing me his loop the other year?? Tore a gap about big enough to fit his fist... 

The moral: don't ride stuff you can't afford to replace on a weekly basis.

I run 32-hole XTR hubs with Velocity Escape rims. Haven't had an issue yet. I take that back. My rear rim has a divot in it from a baby-head rock. Still haven't pinch-flatted. :grin

DO NOT run GL330s or GEL280s unless yer really light. IME they just don't seem to be built strong enough for cross.

M


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*

but that was a tub/clincher. tore a Grifo in a race last year OUCH

another

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58098&item=7161924845&rd=1


or PM me, I think I have a line on either some Ultegra or D/A Tub wheels.


----------



## musgravecycles (Sep 8, 2004)

I was speaking with my local rep and Velocity is re-introducing a tubular version of the Deep-V rim coming up here soon...


----------



## David-K (Jun 10, 2004)

*Velocity Tubular Deep Vs (Velocity Pro Elite)*



musgravecycles said:


> I was speaking with my local rep and Velocity is re-introducing a tubular version of the Deep-V rim coming up here soon...


I bought a pair of Tubular Velocity Deep V's for my track bike 2 years ago from Worldclasscycles. The rims are called "Velocity Pro Elite."

They appear to still have some - look under track parts - tubular rims:

http://www.worldclasscycles.com/Track_components2.htm

David-K


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

I would use the tubular clinchers, it would be the same as using tubies (Tufo tubies, at any rate) but a bit heavier. I think the Tufo tubie clinchers are basically tubulars with just the bead thingy, no other difference in construction.


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

weiwentg said:


> I would use the tubular clinchers, it would be the same as using tubies...


Au contraire mon frere. I've used them both. The clincher version doesn't compare to a true tubular. Better than normal clinchers for sure. But it ain't the same as a tubbie.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

cycloscott said:


> Au contraire mon frere. I've used them both. The clincher version doesn't compare to a true tubular. Better than normal clinchers for sure. But it ain't the same as a tubbie.


And the Tufo tubie/clincher has a bit of a crappy reputation in my parts as an expensive flat prone tire that sucks to mount up. Better to build up an inexpenive tubie wheel and do it right (and run a non-Tufo tub). The Grifo looks spiffy.


----------

